# Guess the weight



## yen_saw (Jan 1, 2010)

What would you think this ooth weight?

Here is the dimensions for the ooth



























This is a wild collected (from Japan) Statilia maculata ootheca (unhatched).

Hmmm... i will have to come up with a prize for the winner  please guess the weight for the ootheca to the hundredth gram. For example, 3.45g or 1.45g or 0.45g etc etc






Have fun guessing!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't think my brain can handle your challange Yen. I'll just wait and see.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 1, 2010)

revmdn said:


> I don't think my brain can handle your challange Yen. I'll just wait and see.


 My first guess was way off Martin :lol: just make a guess for a little fun game. _._ _ g, fill in the underline


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 1, 2010)

2.68g


----------



## revmdn (Jan 1, 2010)

Alright, 1.17g.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmmmm, I know its light. 0.87g.

Wonder if I'm even close. :lol:


----------



## C.Price (Jan 1, 2010)

0.73g


----------



## beginner entomologist (Jan 1, 2010)

Crazy guess... 0.52g


----------



## bassist (Jan 1, 2010)

0.65 g


----------



## sufistic (Jan 1, 2010)

2.11 g.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 1, 2010)

It would really help,Yen, if you could show us a pic of the ooth's equivalent weight in cocaine.  

Meanwhile, 1g.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok... I'll play too!

0.29 grams


----------



## hierodula (Jan 1, 2010)

Ill play ... 1.52g


----------



## sbugir (Jan 1, 2010)

.23g


----------



## ismart (Jan 1, 2010)

I feel like i'm on the price is right! :lol: 2.69g


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2010)

1.25g


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 1, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> It would really help,Yen, if you could show us a pic of the ooth's equivalent weight in cocaine.  Meanwhile, 1g.


Now i know what else i can use the scale for Phil :lol: hint - you can be more accurate by guessing it to the nearest hundredth  unless you are happy with 1.00 g  


ismart said:


> I feel like i'm on the price is right! :lol: 2.69g


 haha! that's right, this is the 'weight' is right! :lol: Shamely at the moment I only have _Stagmomantis floridensis _and _Brunneria borealis _oothecae available. The winner gets the choice of chosing either ootheca and the second closest guess gets the one that the winner didn't chose. I will pay for shipping too. If you already have both species i will offer something different.  

I wonder when should I post the answer...... :huh:


----------



## massaman (Jan 1, 2010)

0.45 GR


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 1, 2010)

.19 g


----------



## beckyl92 (Jan 1, 2010)

0.83g


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 1, 2010)

0.66g


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jan 1, 2010)

0.93g


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh how fun, I'll go with 1.10g


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 1, 2010)

1.45g :mellow:


----------



## Matticus (Jan 2, 2010)

0.3g


----------



## Guy'n'Jane (Jan 2, 2010)

1.01g :blink:


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 2, 2010)

0.88 g  I'll go with birth year.


----------



## JohnCon (Jan 2, 2010)

.53

a gram just seems like so much


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 3, 2010)

0.92g


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 3, 2010)

We have our winners!!!






The ootheca hatched out recently. Just for the fun anyone wanna guess how much it weight after about 100 nymphs + 20 wasps hatched?
















Hint: less than 0.64 g


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

0.28


----------



## ismart (Jan 3, 2010)

0.25g


----------



## sbugir (Jan 3, 2010)

.63g

Yeah that's right, 100 nymphs is a hundredth of a gram


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 3, 2010)

Bassist and Kamakiri were super-guessers!  

For empty ooth I'll say .29 g. again, lol.


----------



## beginner entomologist (Jan 3, 2010)

.23


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 3, 2010)

0.52 who won yen? think i was way out &lt;_&lt;


----------



## bassist (Jan 3, 2010)

.53 g


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 3, 2010)

.51


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats to the winners!

and my guess on the babies 0.11g

Edit- Oops we are suppose to be putting the weight of the now empty ooth? My number was for the weight of the babies so that would translate to 0.53g for the empty ooth but since someone already beat me to that number I'll go with 0.54g


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

0.10g

missed the first round.....


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 3, 2010)

7.3 metric tons


----------



## revmdn (Jan 3, 2010)

.43g


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 3, 2010)

.45


----------



## revmdn (Jan 3, 2010)

One dollar


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 4, 2010)

0.38g


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm going to go with my answer from before! .19 g.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]I am thinking 0.50 G as the nymphs dont have much weight.[/SIZE]

Hay Yen what is the wt on a lg nymph L1 vs a small kind of nymph?, can you get there wt's Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for putting up your guess. Almost spot on for Basist and kamakiri! Great guess guys.... i will PM you guys soon.

Now the new weight for the empty ooth.







So the difference was 0.64 - 0.2 = 0.44 g. Considering around 100 nymphs hatched, the weight of each larva inside the ootheca is about 0.004g but would probably gets to about 0.005 g after hatching out. The hatchling of this species is about 5 mm. A rather small species. I am sure larger hatchling like D. dessicata would weight double or tripple of that when hatched.






Now i will go and weight oothecae of other species


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2010)

[SIZE=14pt]wow so cool as always Yen[/SIZE]


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 4, 2010)

Woo, just .01 g off for the empty ooth.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 4, 2010)

batsofchaos said:


> Woo, just .01 g off for the empty ooth.


Yep great guess!  your 0.19 g is the closest one!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 4, 2010)

What fun, Yen!  Thank you for giving us a little contest to entertain and boost our spirits for the New Year.  And congratulations to the winners.  Interesting finding out about the ooth weight and difference after hatching too!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2010)

Glad you like it Becky.

Thought the scale could come be useful to check if a wild collected ooth been hatched before, although most of the time it is obvious.

It is also interesting to know that mantis grow about 200 times its weight from hatchling to adult, depending on the species and gender.


----------



## revmdn (Jan 5, 2010)

Very fun. Thanks Yen.


----------



## dbcgeno (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm late to the party, but thanks for the fun!


----------



## agent A (Jan 11, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> It is also interesting to know that mantis grow about 200 times its weight from hatchling to adult, depending on the species and gender.


WOW!!! I thought is was only 8 times more!!! Oh wait, that's size. You're probably right about the weight, especially if it is a female.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 11, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> Glad you like it Becky.Thought the scale could come be useful to check if a wild collected ooth been hatched before, although most of the time it is obvious.
> 
> It is also interesting to know that mantis grow about 200 times its weight from hatchling to adult, depending on the species and gender.


Yen: Everyone here loves and admires you! We understand the real reason why you keep a gram scale, but we ain't talking!


----------



## ismart (Jan 11, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yen: Everyone here loves and admires you! We understand the real reason why you keep a gram scale, but we ain't talking!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 12, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yen: Everyone here loves and admires you! We understand the real reason why you keep a gram scale, but we ain't talking!


shhhh  

~ in soft voice : psss Phil, let me know if you need the scale for the 'real reason' i will express it over


----------



## agent A (Jan 12, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> shhhh  ~ in soft voice : psss Phil, let me know if you need the scale for the 'real reason' i will express it over


I have 1 I can give Phil too, it goes by pounds, grams, and something else I forget what.


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 14, 2010)

agent A said:


> I have 1 I can give Phil too, it goes by pounds, grams, and something else I forget what.


Pounds?! You a grower, son, or do you belong to one of them clubs?


----------



## yeatzee (Jan 14, 2010)

Lol phil :lol:


----------

